# Looking for Club near athens



## mhobert (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking for club Within 45 minutes of Athens, QDM deer and turkey hunting main focus.


----------



## LeePea (Mar 30, 2009)

Check out my thread and let me know what you think. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=321379


----------



## Model70 (Apr 11, 2009)

*DMX Hunt Club*

30 minutes from Athens

900 acres 2  tracts Greene / Taliaferro County PRIVATE LAND
 8 point outside the ears or better QDM 

old bunk house  with electric and  we are working on the water ,  well is dry….
Power for campers   additional 50.00 for each camper to cover power 
100 yard gun range with shooting bench
kids welcome  
Prefer-non drinkers  



19 members @ 950.00   year round access

 send me an email   luns8537@bellsouth.net   I can reply with full rules and some maps

Ken 678-427-8924


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 11, 2009)

*Warren county*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

looking for members club consist of1040 ac with different ages of pines and large hardwoods this is a perfect oppertunity to get in on the ground floor food plots being planted for quality deer we have a mix of deer,turkey,hogs varmits for more info call Bill Cash @ 678-617-0741
all stands are open stands looking to have a total of 15 members
DUES $850

"THIS IS A CLUB LOOKING FOR BIGGER BUCKS"


----------



## dutchman (Apr 15, 2009)

Check this thread out. While we are not QDM just yet, we are trying to move in the right direction...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=266531


----------



## gawhitetail (May 23, 2009)

*How about us*

Check us out and let me know what you think.

Well within 45 minutes.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=351314


----------



## wsstew (May 25, 2009)

1000 acre hunting club, yearly dues $1000.00 , QDM-4 pts or more on one side, lots of turkeys. P.M. me for more info or call me @770-378-7805.


----------



## Pat Tria (May 26, 2009)

We have a great family oriented year round hunting/fishing club in Wilkes County. We lease a 500 acre tract with great deer and turkey. Although we are not officially QDM, we don't shoot small deer. Our 8 food plots are planted twice a year and we supplement with corn. We're minutes away from great fshing in Lake Russell and Clarks Hill. We stay in an old farmhouse with all of the ammenties of home, ie: full kitchen, washer/dryer, 2 full baths, telephone, sat TV, heat & A/C. The farmhouse is located 10 miles north of Washington. We are limiting club membership to 13 or 14. Dues are $1100 per family. Reply to: tria1@juno.com


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jun 2, 2009)

This is a good club on the Warren/Taliaferro County line near I-20 if you are still looking.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=357167


----------

